# Paul Gilbert



## Option7 (Sep 14, 2009)

Everyone go and listen to Paul Gilbert, then kill yourselves half way through to preserve the moment.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 15, 2009)

How can he play 3 guitars?


----------



## Jelly (Sep 15, 2009)

Fast fingers. What an accomplishment.


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, he is awesome.
Paul Gilbert + Billy Sheehan = Epic Win.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lopEivpvqek


----------



## jinxtigr (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPGA3vjMLgE

no no- THIS is the epic win. Paul Gilbert is capable of playing at lightspeed and with soul AT THE SAME TIME. (just not when actually with Billy Sheehan  )

Here's some more-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES1RypBww_g&NR=1
(though actually he falls short a bit over the Comfortably Numb solo bit in there)


----------

